# Husband and Wife



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: 

Soprog in soproga
also
Mož in žena.

Croatian: 

Suprug i supruga
also 
Muž i žena.

German:

Ehemann und Ehefrau.
(it looks strange)


----------



## Geoffrey Juan

Mari et femme, French
Marido y mujer, Spanish
Husband and wife, English


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hi!

*Soţ* şi *soţie*, in Romanian. 

*Man*/*make *och *fru*/*hustru*/*maka*, in Swedish. 

 robbie


----------



## vikicka

Hello jana

Macedonian: Сопруг и сопруга  (Soprug i sopruga) or
                  Maж и жeнa (Maz i zena)
Italian:        Marito e moglie


----------



## kmaro

Russian:

муж и жена

Latvian:

virs un sieva

Turkish:

koca ve karı

Persian:

مرد و زن - mard o zan 

Kurdish:

میرد و ژن - merd u jin        OR:  
میرد و خیزان - merd u xezan​


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic, زوجان (zawjaan - dual form) where both the husband and wife are زوج (zawj); but sometimes the wife can be زوجة (zawja).


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish we don't use karı-koca anymore they are both old-fashioned and out of use we use "eş"(unisex-wife and husbanb-both meaning).It is modern, polite and formal instead of especially "karı".


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese
夫と妻
Otto to Tsuma (where _to_ is "and")


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> In Arabic, زوجان (zawjaan - dual form) where both the husband and wife are زوج (zawj); but sometimes the wife can be زوجة (zawja).


 Sometimes?  I would always use زوجة to refer to a wife, and I've never come across زوج used with that meaning.

Are you saying that a husband could refer to his wife as زوجي?


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*
_
mąż i żona_


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, you would normally say *marido e mulher*, literally "husband and woman". The word for "woman" means "wife", too. You can also say *marido e esposa*, but this is more formal.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _edzo kaj edzino_.


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> Sometimes? I would always use زوجة to refer to a wife, and I've never come across زوج used with that meaning.
> 
> Are you saying that a husband could refer to his wife as زوجي?


 
Yes, in some MSA writings and ALL Classical Arabic writings it's زوج:
example: Surat al-Nisaa', 20: وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنْطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا

However, in all dialects it's zawja, at least in all dialects I'm accustomed to.

The same goes to عروس (both the male and female are aroos) and عانس, however, in modern days I've never seen these two, only in historical texts and in dictionaries.


----------



## elroy

Very interesting.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello elroy and Mahaodeh, 

If there will be next life I will study Arabic. Such a beautiful writing!

jana.bo


----------



## Mjolnir

Hebrew: *בעל* ו*אישה* (_*ba'al* ve*isha*_).


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Muž a žena (word-to-word; it sounds slightly strange; 2-nd meanings: muž = man(opposite of woman) žena = woman) 
_or simply:_ manželé (both)

In Lithuanian:
Pats su pačia (word-to-word: himsef with herself) it sounds slightly unmodern.
Vyras ir žmona.(word-to-word)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *férj és feleség

[it seems to me this is a phrase which unlike other phases (with some exceptions maybe like black and white) keeps the word order in all languages)
I wonder if there is a language which would prefer "wife and husband".  in Hungarian it just sounds strange, not "idiomatic"...


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

1/ «Σύζυγος» ['siziɣos] (masc & fem) --> _spouse, husband (masc), wife (fem)_ < Classical noun «σύζυγος» 'sŭzugŏs (masc & fem) --> _yoke-fellow, comrade, spouse united by marriage_; compound, prefix and preposition «σὺν» sŭn --> _beside, with, together with_ (PIE *sem-, _together_) +  masc. noun «ζυγός» zu'gŏs --> _yoke_ (PIE *yewg-, _to yoke, harness, join_). The wife refers to her husband as «o σύζυγός μου» [o 'sizi,ɣos mu] (note that the possessive genitive pronoun «μου» is enclitic) --> _the (masc. definite art.) husband of mine_, while the husband refers to his wife as «η σύζυγός μου» [i 'sizi,ɣos mu] --> _the (fem. definite art.) wife of mine_.
2a/ «Άνδρας»*** ['anðras] (masc.) --> _man_ < Classical noun «ἀνήρ» anḗr (masc.) --> _man_ (PIE *h₂nḗr, _man_). The wife refers colloquially to her husband as «ο άνδρας μου» [o 'anðras mu] --> _the man of mine_.
2b/ «Γυναίκα»*** [ʝi'neka] (fem.) --> _woman_ < Classical noun «γυνὴ» gunḕ (fem.) --> _woman_ (PIE *gʷḗn, _woman_). The husband refers colloquially to his wife as «η γυναίκα μου» [i ʝi'neka mu] --> _the woman of mine_.

*** Modern Greek nouns (especially those masculine and feminine ones belonged to the ancient third declension) form their nominative by taking the ancient accusative, e.g: 
-Ancient Greek «ἀνήρ» anḗr (sing. nom. masc.) --> _man_, gives «ἄνδρα» 'andră in the accusative, from which the Modern Greek «άνδρας» ['anðras] (sing. nom. masc.) derives.
-Ancient Greek «γυνὴ» gunḕ (sing. nom. fem.) --> _woman_, forms «γυναίκα» gunǽkă in the accusative, from which the Modern Greek «γυναίκα» [ʝi'neka] (sing. nom. fem.) derives.
-Ancient Greek «ἔρως» ĕrōs (sing. nom. masc.)--> _sexual love, desire_, gives «ἔρωτα» 'ĕrōtă in the accusative, from which the Modern Greek «έρωτας» ['erotas] (sing. nom. masc.) derives.
-Ancient Greek «ἐλπίς» ĕl'pis (sing. nom. fem.)--> _hope_, gives «ἐλπίδα» ĕl'pidă in the accusative, from which the Modern Greek «ελπίδα» [el'piða] (sing. nom. fem.) derives
etc


----------



## Gavril

Icelandic _*hjón*_ (plural noun) "married couple", related to Old English _híwan_ "members of a household", and possibly also to Eng. _home, _German _Heim, _etc.

Finnish *aviopari *(id.) < _avio- _"marriage" + _pari _"pair"; _avio_ has been connected to the verb _avaa- _"open" (marriage often entails an open/public declaration of union)

German *Eheleute *(plural noun, id.) < _Ehe _"marriage" + _Leute _"people"


----------



## 涼宮

Gavril said:


> Icelandic _*hjón*_ (plural noun) "married couple", related to Old English _híwan_ "members of a household", and possibly also to Eng. _home, _German _Heim, _etc.



Er það ekki algengt að segja maður og kona?, til dæmis: _þau eru maður og kona_ í staðinn fyrir _hjón_.

Takk!


----------



## Gavril

Sæl(l) 涼宮!



涼宮 said:


> Er það ekki algengt að segja maður og kona?, til dæmis: _þau eru maður og kona_ í staðinn fyrir _hjón_.



Ég held að *maður og kona *merki yfirleitt "man and woman", ekki "husband and wife". Orðið *kona *getur merkt "wife" en orðið *maður *getur ekki (eins og best ég veit) merkt "husband".

Ótvíræð þýðing á "husband and wife" er *eiginmaður og eiginkona*, en samkvæmt Google þetta orðatiltæki er minna algengt (35,000 niðustöður) en *hjón *(800,000 niðurstöður).

PS -- Gott að sjá að önnur eru að læra íslensku! Mætti ég spyrja hversu lengi hefur þú verið að læra hana?


----------



## 涼宮

Takk fyrir svarið þitt!

Samkvæmt bókinni minni _Colloquial Icelandic_ af Daisy L. Neijmann orðin _maður_ og _kona_ þýða venjulega husband og wife, þess vegna ég hafði hugsað það. 

Um hversu lengi, ég veit ekki sannarlega, ég hef lært hana öðru hvoru. En íslenska mín er afar undirstöð, ég veit að ég geri mistök ! Íslenska er frábæt og framandlegt tungumál, þess vegna ég ætla að læra hana.


----------



## Gavril

涼宮 said:


> Takk fyrir svarið þitt!
> 
> Samkvæmt bókinni minni _Colloquial Icelandic_ af Daisy L. Neijmann orðin _maður_ og _kona_ þýða venjulega husband og wife, þess vegna ég hafði hugsað það.



Ef kennslubókin þín segir þetta, það gæti vel verið svo. Orðabókin Wisconsin Icelandic Dictionary, sem er nokkuð yfirgripsmikil, þýðir _maður og kona _sem "man and woman" en nefnir ekki merkinguna "husband and wife". En samt eru mörg orðasambönd/-tiltæki sem vantar í þessa bók.

Annars hafði ég rangt fyrir mér um að _maður_ gæti ekki merkt "eiginmann": Wisconsin-orðabókin gefur a.m.k. eitt dæmi (_maðurinn minn _"my husband") af þessari merkingu.



> Um hversu lengi, ég veit ekki sannarlega, ég hef lært hana öðru hvoru. En íslenska mín er afar undirstöð, ég veit að ég geri mistök !


 
Það gerum við öll sem reynum að læra þetta mál. 



> Íslenska er frábæt og framandlegt tungumál, þess vegna ég ætla að læra hana.



Það borgar sig að halda alltaf lista yfir íslensk orð sem þú hefur lært, nema þú hafir mjög gott minni (a.m.k. betra en mitt).


----------



## Dymn

In Catalan the usual translation is _marit _"husband" and _muller _"wife" which have only this meaning. However in colloquial speech it's more common to say _el meu home _"my man" and _la meva dona _"my woman". There's also _espòs _(m) and _esposa _(f), but they're rather formal.


----------



## Medune

Portuguese:
*Marido e Mulher* _Husband and Wife_ (lit. woman)
_*Esposo e Esposa* Husband and Wife, Spouse (_which can also mean fiancé and bride, respectively)
*Noivo e *_*Noiva* (_fiancé and bride_)_


----------



## twinklestar

Mandarin:

夫/妻
丈夫/ 妻子
老公/ 老婆
先生/ 太太
外子/ 内人

Too many of them, it depends on.


----------

